# Sun has basically set on the season



## flatsmaster (Feb 20, 2017)

So let's see some pics of ur favorite sunrises !!!


----------



## Rulo (Feb 20, 2017)

Not if your chasing the sunset headed north with the snow geese!


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 21, 2017)

My favorite





Ducks leaving the lake





didn't see the sun until 11:30 on this morning.


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 21, 2017)

Ur top pic is awesome .... here's a pic that we didn't see the Sky till 10:30 but when it turned blue the green dropped in !!!


----------



## Barebowyer (Feb 21, 2017)

Awesome pics


----------



## GSURugger (Feb 22, 2017)

I can sit on my porch and take pictures of the sky.  But I'll give an obligatory sky picture.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Mar 6, 2017)

Great pics


----------

